# كنيسه العذراء مغاره الحليب



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

كنيسه العذراء مغاره الحليب

تقع مغارة الحليب في مدينة بيت لحم وهي محاذية لكنيسة المهد 
 المغارة محفورة في الجير الابيض ولكن سقفها اسود بسبب الشموع التي يضيئها الزائرون في المكان ، وهي في الواقع عبارة عن مغارة كبيرة او عدة مغر متصلة بعضها ببعض .






 





 
 أخذت هذة المغارة اسمها من انها كانت موئلا لمريم العذراء في اثناء هروبها مع طفلها يسوع المسيح له المجد الى مصر .وفي اثناء رضاعتها للمسيح الصغير سقطت بضع قطرات من حليبها على ارض المغارة فابيضت جميعا.
 لهذا التراب الجيري الابيض قدرة على معالجة الأمراض المختلفة ومن بينها السرطان ،كثيرين وضعوا صورهم وقصصهم داخل المغارة ،ويزور المغارة بشكل دائم نساء مسلمات ومسيحيات يأخذن من تراب المغارة ويستخدمنة بعد اذابتة في الماء الساخن ،للشفاء من الامراض وهو ما يفعلة ايضا حجاج يأتون من مختلف أنحاء العالم ،بعد ان يشفون من امراضهم يعودون الى المغارة ليسجلوا قصصهم مصورة في ركن المغارة المتسعة ،وقال احد المشرفين: بأن ما يقول الناس بأنة جير المكون للمغارة ليس جيرا ولكنة شيء شبيه بالحليب ويعتقد جازما بقدرة تراب المغارة الذي يؤخذ من سقفها على شفاء من كافة الامراض ومن بينها السرطان ودليلة هو القصص التي تحدث عنها اصحابها بعد شفائهم من أمراضهم ، ومن بين القصص اللافتة تللك التي تتعلق بأمرأة كانت مصابة بشلل وشفيت واصبحت قادرة على السير بفضل ما تناوبتة من تراب المغارة المقدس.
 وينظر اليها اخرون بكونها الموقع الذي قتل فية أطفال بيت لحم بأمر من الحاكم هيرودس بعد ان تناهى الى مسمعه ان طفلا سيولد ويهدد ملكة وهو ما ذكر في انجيل متى "ولما رأى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا منه ،استشاط غضبا وأرسل فقتل كل طفل في بيت لحم وجميع اراضيها من ابن سنتين فما دون ذلك ،بحسب الوقت الذي تحقق منه المجوس " .
 ويطلق على المغارة اسماء اخرى مثل مغارة السيدة ،ومغارة ستنا مريم، ولكن الاشهر مغارة الحليب .
 وفي العهد الصليبي بنت كنيسة في المكان ولكنها دمرت لاحقا ويشرف الان على المغارة والكنيسة والدير فوقها الأباء الفرنسيسكان وتوجد في مدخل المغارة لوحة كتب عليها(بارك يا رب من تعبوا في بناء هذة الكنيسة واعط الراحه الأبدية لنفوسهم ) ويشير تاريخها الى عام 1838 ميلادي.
 ومكنت تبرعات من بناء اقواس وزخارف في مدخل المغارة وتزيين الدرج الؤدي اليها وأهم شيء عمل بهذا الخصوص هو ما انجزه فنانون محليون في القرن التاسع عشر من نقش صور لحكاية العذراء وطفلها على الحجارة ومثبتة على مدخل المغارة.
 
 اليكم صور اخرى للمغارة والكنيسة 





 





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

صور ومعلومات راااااااااااائعه ​

ميررررسى ليكى يا سويتى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكلها جميل 
شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

حلووووووووووووووين
شكراااااااا جزيلا يا كوكي
ربنا يباركك مجهودك


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على الصور والمعلومات القيمه*
*يا swety koky girl*​


----------



## king (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على التعب الجميل اول مرة اشوف الصور الجميلة دية


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور ومعلومات راااااااااااائعه ​
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى يا سويتى
> 
> ...



ميرسى  كوكو  مان لتواجدك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> شكلها جميل
> شكرا



ثانكس تينا لمرورك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> حلووووووووووووووين
> شكراااااااا جزيلا يا كوكي
> ربنا يباركك مجهودك


ميرسى كتير لردك الجميل​


​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

bitar قال:


> *شكرا على الصور والمعلومات القيمه*
> *يا swety koky girl*​



ثانكس بيتر لردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

king قال:


> شكرا على التعب الجميل اول مرة اشوف الصور الجميلة دية



ميرسى ليك كينج​


----------



## vetaa (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلوة قوى وبركه كبيرة*

*شكرا للصور وللمعلومات*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوة قوى وبركه كبيرة*
> 
> *شكرا للصور وللمعلومات*



مشكورة يا فتوت لتوجدك الدائم​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

كنيسة روعة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> كنيسة روعة



*ثانكس coptic servant​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

صور راائعه ومعلومات جميله​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا
> 
> صور راائعه ومعلومات جميله​*



*ثانكس يا النهيسى*​


----------



## ارووجة (9 يناير 2010)

انا زرتها كتير...بتمنى تزوروها
شكرا الك
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 يناير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> انا زرتها كتير...بتمنى تزوروها
> شكرا الك
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي



*انشاء الله
ثانكس ارووجه​*


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 يناير 2010)

معلومة جديدة وصور رائعة جدا لهذه المغارة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## marcelino (17 يناير 2010)

جميله اوى

تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> جميله اوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> ​


*
ثانكس ميلو
نورت *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور ومعلومات جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا كوكى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور ومعلومات جميلة جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا كوكى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ثانكس تاسونى


----------



## happy angel (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أبريل 2010)

happy angel قال:


>



*ثانكس هابى انجل​*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (23 أبريل 2010)

حلوة اوى اوى اوى 

ميرسى سويتى على الصورة الجميلة

شفاعةالسيدة العذراء تكون معنا امين
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> حلوة اوى اوى اوى
> 
> ميرسى سويتى على الصورة الجميلة
> 
> ...



*ثانكس ليكى خادمة رب المجد*​


----------

